# Vibes and Prayers for Tango please. Updated



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tango is in the vet hospital with renal failure. She seemed very ill when OH picked her up from kennels this morning, barely able to move and unresponsive. so straight to OofH vets , bloods abnormal and in for at least 24 hours of IV fluids. We've discussed the fact that this could be end of life and requested no intervention beyond comfort measures. 
Please pray for us , for her comfort and maybe a few more weeks of happy life.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh @SusieRainbow I am sorry. Really hoping for the best for poor Tango x


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending prayers and all the vibes we can muster that she pulls through and is kept comfortable.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I am so sorry @SusieRainbow, I hope she pulls through. Big hugs. We will be thinking of you all.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh no. Poor little Tango. Is there anyway she can recover from this? 
So sorry to hear, she looks a lovely dog from the photos and stories you share


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sending healing vibes for Tango and hugs to you all fingers crossed things turn out OK


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness, sending all the positive vibes that they can stabilise her xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What dreadful news 

Fingers and paws crossed that she rallies x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> Oh no. Poor little Tango. Is there anyway she can recover from this?
> So sorry to hear, she looks a lovely dog from the photos and stories you share


The vet says no chance of a full recovery but possibly a few weeks of comfortable life. Presumably they will check her bloods later for any improvement.
We are prepared for the 'conversation' but obviously devastated by the prospect. She really is the sweetest little dog.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

P am so sorry. I hope thing get better for you and Tango

You love her enough to do what is best for her, not for you


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

All the wags in the world coming your way, Tango. Hang in there x


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

You must be beside yourself with worry  

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed she perks up enough to come home! 

Please let us know how she gets on today x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> You must be beside yourself with worry
> 
> Fingers, toes and everything else crossed she perks up enough to come home!
> 
> Please let us know how she gets on today x


I will do, thank you.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> The vet says no chance of a full recovery but possibly a few weeks of comfortable life. Presumably they will check her bloods later for any improvement.
> We are prepared for the 'conversation' but obviously devastated by the prospect. She really is the sweetest little dog.


So sorry to hear that. Hopefully she can come back home with you for a short while


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

So very sorry Susie, lots of good vibes for little Tango....


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Sending all the positive vibes I can muster, come on Tango!!

Very best wishes to you & your little girl.


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

So sorry to hear yourorrible news, try to cherish what ever time you have left together x


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

We will keep all fingers and furry toes crossed for her, I'm so sorry Susie, I hope you can have a little more time with her.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So sorry to hear this look after yourself in this difficult time.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Thinking of you and sending good vibes.

J


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

So sorry to hear this. Fingers crossed and all the positive vibes that she pulls through


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and your precious Tango xx. May you have a little more time with your darling girl


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Not a thread I was expecting to be reading today 

Healing vibes from all of us here


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sending best wishes and healing vibes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Everything crossed here too . Hope your lovely girl find the strength to pull through.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and your lovely girl XXX


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

How awful, really feel for you. Hope you still get a bit of precious time together.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh I'm so very sorry to hear this, please God you have some more time together & we all know that you will do the right thing for Tango not for yourself, when the time does come. God Bless Tango, we are all wishing you some home time with your family little one, sending gentle hugs from me and soft woof's from Emma x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tango @SusieRainbow . All paws crossed she wil rally and be able to come home for a bit longer to enjoy lots of pampering and love.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Love sent to you all and my thoughts will be with you.
Tango really is a very special girl.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Tango is in the vet hospital with renal failure. She seemed very ill when OH picked her up from kennels this morning, barely able to move and unresponsive. so straight to OofH vets , bloods abnormal and in for at least 24 hours of IV fluids. We've discussed the fact that this could be end of life and requested no intervention beyond comfort measures.
> Please pray for us , for her comfort and maybe a few more weeks of happy life.


I'm so, so sorry. I have everything crossed for poor Tango, sending lots of hugs ❤


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Lots of prayers , healing thoughts and vibes for Tango .


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this @SusieRainbow 

Seems so sudden...was there any prior signs?


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

I have no words that will make you feel any better but l am thinking of you x


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Sending big hugs to you & Tango x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this @SusieRainbow
> 
> Seems so sudden...was there any prior signs?


Not really, no. 
Although when she was unwell in October her blood results were borderline and could have been elevated from her metritis. She's been really well since her spay apart from a couple of colitis flare-ups.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Lots of hugs and prayers from all of us here in Hungary


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Poor Little Tango, must have come as an awful shock to you! Hope she gets well enough to come home soon and you have many weeks left together.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Im so sorry  Thinking of you and Tango and keeping everything crossed that she pulls through and you get a little more time with her xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

PawsOnMe said:


> Im so sorry  Thinking of you and Tango and keeping everything crossed that she pulls through and you get a little more time with her xx





SusieRainbow said:


> Tango is in the vet hospital with renal failure. She seemed very ill when OH picked her up from kennels this morning, barely able to move and unresponsive. so straight to OofH vets , bloods abnormal and in for at least 24 hours of IV fluids. We've discussed the fact that this could be end of life and requested no intervention beyond comfort measures.
> Please pray for us , for her comfort and maybe a few more weeks of happy life.


Oh my word what awful news. Thinking of you and Tango.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I am so very sorry thinking of you and your sweet little girl


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry, will keep you and Tango in my thoughts. I hope she perks up and can go home soon.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, hopefully rehydration will help a bit to allow you some more time together x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Really sorry. Paws and fingers crossed you get to spend some quality time with beautiful Tango.
Truckloads of positive healing vibes on their way.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope you get some more quality time together.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Any news from the vet yet @SusieRainbow ?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Any news from the vet yet @SusieRainbow ?


Just phoned the clinic, bloods are normalising and she's a little brighter ! So very pleased with that, the vet sounded more optimistic.
We have to pick her up in the morning and take her to our local vet to continue her care.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

She was in kennels - you said she was collected from kennels? Did they not realise she was ill and do something?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Sending lots of healing vibes to your sweet girl
Glad to hear she’s a little brighter, hope she continues to improve & is able to come home 
Sending hugs x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

so sorry to hear this sad news, I hope she continues to improve and you can have her home again 
all my prayers and best wishes go out to you all


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> She was in kennels - you said she was collected from kennels? Did they not realise she was ill and do something?


Yes, she'd spent 3 nights in kennels. I think they realised this morning that she wasn't herself having refused food last night and this morning but she's usually quieter there anyway. She was supposed to be there till Tuesday but due to a change of plans we picked them up today, thank God ! I don't think she would have survived till Tuesday without some intervention.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Very best wishes that Tango rallies. Glad to hear she’s a bit brighter.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

So sorry to hear this news. Keeping everything crossed in the hope that you get to spend some more precious time with Tango xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to read this, sending best wish for Tango xx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

only just seen this. I am so sorry. I do hope she recovers. I had a similar thing with a 12 year old dog a few years ago where she was suddenly ill. She was on a drip all day, rallied well but unfortunately deteriorated within a few hours so I can totally know how you are feeling.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I’m so sorry. I hope she recovers.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear this about sweet little Tango. Come on girly, we're rooting for you xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Just phoned the clinic, bloods are normalising and she's a little brighter ! So very pleased with that, the vet sounded more optimistic.
> We have to pick her up in the morning and take her to our local vet to continue her care.


That is good news. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to hear there is some improvement. Thinking of you all & little Tango x


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> Just phoned the clinic, bloods are normalising and she's a little brighter ! So very pleased with that, the vet sounded more optimistic.
> We have to pick her up in the morning and take her to our local vet to continue her care.


That's good news  hopefully she will continue to improve during the night and you'll get to take her home x


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Still hoping too that she gets home soon where she is happy.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Hope she comes home soon to you


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just skim-read this thread, searching for news. Glad to hear she's rallied a bit. Will be thinking of you, and keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

Sending love and hugs, really hope she gets better. X


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad to hear a positive update, thinking of you all.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Lots of prayers will be said for you both tonight. X


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Not really, no.
> Although when she was unwell in October her blood results were borderline and could have been elevated from her metritis. She's been really well since her spay apart from a couple of colitis flare-ups.


That's worrying that it just came on so quickly with no signs.



SusieRainbow said:


> Just phoned the clinic, bloods are normalising and she's a little brighter ! So very pleased with that, the vet sounded more optimistic.
> We have to pick her up in the morning and take her to our local vet to continue her care.


Oh phew, that is some positive news. Lets hope she continues to pick up and is back home where she belongs before long x


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh @SusieRainbow, I'm so sorry and shocked to hear this. Everything crossed for Tango and hope you can bring her home again very soon for some spoiling and TLC.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

@SusieRainbow how awful for you. Glad she is rallying. Thinking of you


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Sending love and hugs to you, and hope that Tango is back home soon xxx


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Quiet thoughts and silent prayers from us here, to you there.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hoping all is well and Tango is back home this morning, "HUGS and LICKS" from Dillon


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sending all my very best wishes for Tango. Everything crossed she will be back home with you soon x


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> Just phoned the clinic, bloods are normalising and she's a little brighter ! So very pleased with that, the vet sounded more optimistic.
> We have to pick her up in the morning and take her to our local vet to continue her care.


Pleased to hear Tango is a little better and everything crossed she'll continue to improve.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope she had a comfortable night @SusieRainbow x


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope all has gone well picking her up and taking her to your vet. Will keep checking back for an update.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We picked her up this morning as arranged, the vet seemed quite pessimistic. Although there had been slight improvement in her bloods and general condition she's still requiring strong pain killers ( methadone ) in quite high doses. 
Took her to our local Vet, she was very up-beat and said she would keep her today for observation and more IV fluids , we're going back tonight and hopefully she will be discharged. 
OH and I have decided that we will not take her back to the O of H clinic for overnight care and fluids, she will come home whatever. The staff and care have been excellent throughout , no complaints at all, we just feel it's too disruptive and unsettling for Tango.
She hasn't eaten now for over 24 hours, and is incontinent of urine ,we feel she would do better in her home environment irrespective of the end result. Above all we want her happy and comfortable.
I feel as though I'm on a roller-coaster now , quite tearful.
Thank you all so much for support and enquiries.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree, home is the best place for your precious girl. xx


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Aw @SusieRainbow you must be in bits. Give her big hugs and kisses from us. And hugs to you too.

:Kiss


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Aww @SusieRainbow I can't imagine how you're feeling right now  Massive hugs to Tango and hopefully she seems a little brighter by the end of the day


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Prayers and virtual hugs that she picks up a bit today. I do hope you can bring her home x 

With oldies it's all too temping to put them through all sorts to keep them going but it's incredibly brave of you to think what's best for her, over what your heart thinks is best for you right now. We have made the same decision for Lucy when the time comes, because our last girl was put through way too much because i couldn't face letting her go. Hindsight is a wonderful thing so i really do admire your decision to do what is best for Tango first and foremost x x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think your right, home is the best place for her, look after yourselves and gentle hugs to Tango.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

So sorry, look after her and yourselves. Best wishes xx


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

oh SusieRainbow my heart aches for you, we can all say we know how you must be feeling but your right to bring her home as soon as you can, its the best place for her & perhaps she may well pick up a bit and have a bite to eat of whatever is her favorite. God knows if any of us could do anything to make it all better then you know we would. Sending you and Tango much love and prayers. x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hoping Tango is home with you soon xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thinking of you all, I’d be bringing her home too xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Stan was completely wiped out with methadone . I know he needed it but in a way you can gauge Tango better when it wears off. If that makes sense.

I definitely think you are doing right by Tango 

Healing vibes still here from us all


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> We picked her up this morning as arranged, the vet seemed quite pessimistic. Although there had been slight improvement in her bloods and general condition she's still requiring strong pain killers ( methadone ) in quite high doses.
> Took her to our local Vet, she was very up-beat and said she would keep her today for observation and more IV fluids , we're going back tonight and hopefully she will be discharged.
> OH and I have decided that we will not take her back to the O of H clinic for overnight care and fluids, she will come home whatever. The staff and care have been excellent throughout , no complaints at all, we just feel it's too disruptive and unsettling for Tango.
> She hasn't eaten now for over 24 hours, and is incontinent of urine ,we feel she would do better in her home environment irrespective of the end result. Above all we want her happy and comfortable.
> ...


I agree that home seems the best place for her now. She may pick up even more when she's back in familiar surroundings and at least attempt to eat also. Hope she continues to improve ready for tonight x


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh grief @SusieRainbow only seeing this now so apologies for not getting here sooner.

Very worrying and my heart goes out to you and your husband. You know your girl best, listen to your instincts xxx

Love, good vibes and lots of prayers for you all. Gentle hugs to Tango.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Take care, am thinking of you. Sad times xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Take care, am thinking of you. Sad times xx


But getting better ! The vet just phoned with a very cheeful update, she's eating , drinking , had a little walk and coming home this evening !
The diet has flown out of the window, I'm living on peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Woohoo, that's excellent news, bet you're sooooo excited.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh that's marvellous news!!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh fantastic news - keep on rocking Tango - we're all pulling for you and your mum girlie x


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

So pleased she will be back in her loving home were she belongs


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Yippee.. it wouldn't be Tango if she wasn't eating 

Am hoping she remains like this for a good while


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> But getting better ! The vet just phoned with a very cheeful update, she's eating , drinking , had a little walk and coming home this evening !
> The diet has flown out of the window, I'm living on peanut butter sandwiches.


That sounds more promising! Bless her. Hopefully she improves more when she's back at home with you


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay so glad to hear she's coming home.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

So glad there's a positive update . I hope she's home soon xxx


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> But getting better ! The vet just phoned with a very cheeful update, she's eating , drinking , had a little walk and coming home this evening !
> The diet has flown out of the window, I'm living on peanut butter sandwiches.


So, so pleased to see this positive update! Tango is such a mighty wee warrior


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Nettles said:


> So, so pleased to see this positive update! Tango is such a mighty wee warrior


She is indeed ! Can't wait to see her . I think Reena's missing her too.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

My heart aches for you, but it’s wonderful she’s able to come home. Sending her lots of hugs and healing vibes ❤


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

I was so scared to read the update . What a relief! Lol


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Aw! You will feel so much better once she's home - get yourself sat down with a big slice of celebratory cake


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> She is indeed ! Can't wait to see her . I think Reena's missing her too.


Awww, I was just thinking how Reena must be missing her. Not long now though and she'll be back home where she belongs, and no doubt delighted to see you all  And you can tell her all about the worry she's caused everyone!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Brilliant news !!! 

Sod the diet


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So happy to hear that Tango will be home with you all


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Happy to hear that Tango is eating and will be coming home. Our thoughts are with you.xxx


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Glad to hear she is coming home, eating and drinking well too. I second the "Sod the Diet"


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> But getting better ! The vet just phoned with a very cheeful update, she's eating , drinking , had a little walk and coming home this evening !
> The diet has flown out of the window, I'm living on peanut butter sandwiches.


That is good news

Eta the Tango bit is good news, not your diet going out the window. 
I find peanut butter very comforting


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Yayyy, brilliant news x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Brilliant news about Tango!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I hope you have Tango home with you now, so glad she is looking better. I think you made the best decision to keep her with you overnight, she'll likely feel better at home than at the OOHs vets.
Lots of love and positive vibes on their way x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

So glad that Tango is coming home , hopefully she will pick up more once she is back where she belongs


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Is she home ?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

She's home but very sleepy and tottery. We took her straight outside for a wee on the grass, she obliged immediately !
The vet wants to see her in the morning to check her again , with a wee sample. She still has a cannula in incase she needs more IV fluids.
Photo coming !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad to hear such positive news!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> View attachment 364258
> She's home but very sleepy and tottery. We took her straight outside for a wee on the grass, she obliged immediately !
> The vet wants to see her in the morning to check her again , with a wee sample. She still has a cannula in incase she needs more IV fluids.
> Photo coming !


Awww bless her 

I'm so pleased for you that she's home. Hopefully you'll manage some sleep tonight now!

Has the vet mention a renal diet ? While I'm not a fan of the ingredients, tbh at this stage of her life I'd probably go with it


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Brilliant news - she's home !!!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Awww bless her
> 
> I'm so pleased for you that she's home. Hopefully you'll manage some sleep tonight now!
> 
> Has the vet mention a renal diet ? While I'm not a fan of the ingredients, tbh at this stage of her life I'd probably go with it


We did discuss renal diet but the vet seemed to favour the use of phosphate binders. She loves turkey and white fish so I'll probably give lots of those too.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> We did discuss renal diet but the vet seemed to favour the use of phosphate binders. She loves turkey and white fish so I'll probably give lots of those too.


So pleased you have her home.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Great news that she is home where she belongs. Hope she has a comfortable night and you manage to get some sleep.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> View attachment 364258
> She's home but very sleepy and tottery. We took her straight outside for a wee on the grass, she obliged immediately !
> The vet wants to see her in the morning to check her again , with a wee sample. She still has a cannula in incase she needs more IV fluids.
> Photo coming !


Aww precious girl. Welcome home Tango. x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

So pleased to read she is home.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

So pleased she is home where she belongs. Thinking of you all x


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

That's good you can have her home with you. She deserves to be spoilt a bit, Turkey sounds rather nice actually :Hungry

Hope the vet visit goes ok tomorrow


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

So glad she is home now. Hugs from me woof's from Emma Tango


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad she's home and being spoiled rotten. Blow her a kiss from me


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

She still looks really unwell, very subdued and droopy. She seems to have trouble walking, her back legs are very weak and she still has a cannula in her front leg. Not very interested in food at all, needs persuading to take a mouthful, and as most of you know Tango lives to eat ! 
So I'm seriously worried about her and had hoped she'd perk up more when she got home. I'm sleeping downstairs with both the girls tonight , we'll see what tomorrow brings but I'm beginning to fear the worst.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> She still looks really unwell, very subdued and droopy. She seems to have trouble walking, her back legs are very weak and she still has a cannula in her front leg. Not very interested in food at all, needs persuading to take a mouthful, and as most of you know Tango lives to eat !
> So I'm seriously worried about her and had hoped she'd perk up more when she got home. I'm sleeping downstairs with both the girls tonight , we'll see what tomorrow brings but I'm beginning to fear the worst.


I'm crossing everything for you and Tango. Sending lots of hugs your way ❤


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ais_rose said:


> I'm crossing everything for you and Tango. Sending lots of hugs your way ❤


Thank you, feeling rather emotional tonight and Tango's snoring away oblivious !


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> Thank you, feeling rather emotional tonight and Tango's snoring away oblivious !


And that is how it should be. We can take it. They shouldn't have to. xx


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Thank you, feeling rather emotional tonight and Tango's snoring away oblivious !


That feeling is awful, I'm so sorry. I'm glad Tango is getting some rest ❤


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Going to be a long night but hopefully everything will look much brighter in the morning. Xx


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope you and Tango have a peaceful night, after a goodnights sleep hopefully she will perk up a little tomorrow. I know the roller coaster feeling all to well and are also sleeping downstairs with my girl, I`ll be sending positive thoughts Tangos way through out the night.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> She still looks really unwell, very subdued and droopy. She seems to have trouble walking, her back legs are very weak and she still has a cannula in her front leg. Not very interested in food at all, needs persuading to take a mouthful, and as most of you know Tango lives to eat !
> So I'm seriously worried about her and had hoped she'd perk up more when she got home. I'm sleeping downstairs with both the girls tonight , we'll see what tomorrow brings but I'm beginning to fear the worst.


Stay positive @SusieRainbow when Chip suffered Renal failure I was told he was not going to survive the night,
after a week in the hospital, he was the same as Tango when I brought him home it took nearly a week before 
he perked up enough for me to think that he was going to make it. I know it is slightly different for you and Tango 
Chip was a young dog and Tango is not and all dogs are different , but it is surprising what they can recover from .


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Delighted she’s home.
Hope you both had a peaceful night.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope the news this morning is good and the vet visit will bring good results
Hope the night passed peacefully


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Great to see Tango home. 
Dry fry some turkey mince and see if she'll demolish that


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Hope you both got some rest overnight, thought of you both as soon as I woke.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Prayers and good vibes for the adorable Tango


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hoping you both managed some sleep last night x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

She settled well last night , I woke at 4.30 pm to find Reena scrabbling at me for attention, then the most awful aroma assaulted my senses ! Tango had got down from the sofa ,headed for the kitchen and there was a little cow-pat waiting for me.
As I was clearing it up she tottered into the kitchen for a drink but declined my inviitation to go out for a wee. 
She does seem brighter this morning, we managed to get a urine sample and she's had a spoonful of Chappie.
I feel a bit more positive this morning, last night I couldn't see her getting over this.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Glad she is brighter, being home with you all must be so much more comforting for her.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Awww bless her. All the meds at the vets has more than likely upset her tummy, plus obviously it does make them not quite right for a while afterwards aswell. Hopefully her being more bright this morning is everything wearing off.

Fingers crossed you get more positive news at the vets today too.

Tango we are all sending healing vibes x x


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Glad to hear she seems a little brighter. Hoping you vet visit is positive too. Sending healing thoughts to little Tango! x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

The vet's keeping her in today for more fluids , more bloods and general observation. OH mentioned how weak and wobbly she was - vets reply was ' if you'd had all the drugs she has you wouldn't even be standing up ! '
So we go back this evening to pick her up again . She does seem more comfortable so shouldn't need any more pain relief .
OH is going to take some Pro-Kolin and Chappie down to the vet for her and we'll buy her some turkey mince for her supper. 
Thoughts seem to be pointing at a UTI now.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I do hope she recovers. Such a worrying time and horrible for her too.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Glad you're feeling more hopeful, lots of good vibes your way.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

You seem to be more positive today which is good for your own wellbeing 
Lots of love to you all, and fingers crossed this is just a nasty UTI xx


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Really glad that she feeling more comfortable


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sending more vibes for little Tango xx


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Glad to hear you're feeling more positive and that Tango has had a bite to eat and seems brighter today. Continued get well vibes from us here xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

UTI could certainly explain why she went downhill so quickly. Hope she spends a comfortable day at the vets and is soon back home with you.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad to hear she's a lot brighter today and more comfortable, hope it all goes well at the vets and she's soon back home again soon x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I really can't tell you how much your good wishes, loving comments , vibes and prayers are helping us.
To have people who understand the anxiety and reach out to support others makes me so proud and pleased to be part of this forum.
And now I'm crying again.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

That's good she's feeling more comfortable now. Hopefully she will keep getting a bit better little by little. Sounds like your vets are trying really hard to get her through this.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Glad to hear she seems more comfortable and that the diagnosis has changed from a 'terrible' to 'not great but treatable' situation. 

May she be home and even better this evening.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Just seen this so sorry to hear about Tango but I am glad she is home now and looking a bit better in herself x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Just had a call from the vets, her bloods are much improved, but have discovered she has mild anaemia.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad to read she had a good night (hope you did too) Excellent news her bloods are much improved and the vets are thinking more along the lines of an UTI.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> OH mentioned how weak and wobbly she was - vets reply was ' if you'd had all the drugs she has you wouldn't even be standing up ! '.


Love it!

Well done Tango.....day by day.

J


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

So glad to hear she is feeling a little better and that her blood results are improved, UTI and anaemia 
are easily treated.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So pleased to hear she seems to be improving x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I’m delighted she’s improving and you’re feeling a little more upbeat.
Try to stay positive if you can. 

Years ago I rescued a very poorly cat. After second opinion, I went for a 3rd - my old vet from way back. He wouldn’t let me down, but he did. Said if I paid money get a refund and she was a lost cause. I refused to believe any of it and against the odds nursed her back to health.
Years later I saw him. He knew exactly what I was going to say. In his lifetime of experience he had seen occasions when an owner’s positive attitude bad beat the odds. All he could give me was determination to try.

Sending loads of positive healing vibes to you both.


----------



## JF1981 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hope Tango is feeling much better soon x


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lovely to hear the news is getting better with every update


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It’s all sounding much more positive than in the beginning 

Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> It's all sounding much more positive than in the beginning
> 
> Hope she continues to improve.


Thanks, yes it is. I'm feeling more optimistic now.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Night time is always such a bad time when things like this happen, as the song says "the darkest hour is just before dawn".
So glad things are on the up for the little girl. I'm sorry but I had to laugh at myself when you said you came in to a smelly cowpat, I actually thought to myself "oh good, a nice poo is good news"


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Everyone is rooting tor little Tango, and for you and your family. C'mon Tango, get yourself better soon!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Come on Tango we are all with you XX


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

And ...... she's home again ! The vet says no need to see her again unless any concerns, she has some Omeprazole for 3 days and iron supplement for a couple of weeks. She's much, much brighter, starving hungry and interested in having a sniff round the garden.
I feel like I've got my Tango back - obviously not her time for the bridge just yet !
The final diagnosis for the insurance was 'Acute Renal Crisis' ,but her bloods are now all normal so thankfully no permanent damage.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Great news, give her a big cuddle and give everyone here a little round of applause for the good wishes - they seem to have worked for her 

Seriously, best news I have heard all day. Little Tango has a special place in our hearts.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's such great news  so happy she's feeling so much better, keep it up Tango! You must be wiped out @SusieRainbow after such a worrying few days x


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> And ...... she's home again ! The vet says no need to see her again unless any concerns, she has some Omeprazole for 3 days and iron supplement for a couple of weeks. She's much, much brighter, starving hungry and interested in having a sniff round the garden.
> I feel like I've got my Tango back - obviously not her time for the bridge just yet !
> The final diagnosis for the insurance was 'Acute Renal Episode' ,but her bloods are now all normal so thankfully no permanent damage.


Yay I'm so happy for you and Tango! I've been waiting for an update and that put a smile on my face 

Such good news she doesn't need to go back to the vets. What a little fighter!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

What an emotional rollercoaster, @SusieRainbow .

So glad she's so much happier and back to herself. Long may it continue.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

What a positive update! I’m so happy for you, I’m sending lots of love Tango’s way. What a little fighter ❤


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Fabulous news, she certainly had us all worried. 
So pleased she's come through it all.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fantastic news.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you all so much , you're all wonderful. I will never forget the kindness and support we've been shown over the last few days.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> And ...... she's home again ! The vet says no need to see her again unless any concerns, she has some Omeprazole for 3 days and iron supplement for a couple of weeks. She's much, much brighter, starving hungry and interested in having a sniff round the garden.
> I feel like I've got my Tango back - obviously not her time for the bridge just yet !
> The final diagnosis for the insurance was 'Acute Renal Episode' ,but her bloods are now all normal so thankfully no permanent damage.


That's wonderful news and I'm so pleased for you all. Phew.....


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She is a little trooper - So pleased to hear she is doing so well.
Hopefully now you can all get a bit of sleep so you can have lots of fun together


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad Tango's results are much improved and she's feeling a lot better


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

What a little fighter she is 

I'm so relieved she's home and doing so much better. Best news !

Now @SusieRainbow hopefully you'll get a bit more sleep tonight x


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Excellent news, that has really put a smile on my face


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

So pleased for you and Tango
Now get a good nights sleep and face tomorrow with much more hope and relief
She is a fighter


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Fabulous news, she certainly had us all worried.
> So pleased she's come through it all.


She _loved_ the dry fry turkey mince and is very grateful for the suggestion ! She inhaled it !


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh that's 100% wonderful news for you both. I was just sorting stuff ready to go to bed n thought "wonder how Tango is" started up tablet n there was an alert on Tango's thread - best news EVER 
Hope all of you get a good night's sleep tonight :Kiss For Tango


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Amazing news - Tango you're a tough old gal x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such a relief to hear that Tango is improving  Hope your back is improving too xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Such a relief to hear that Tango is improving  Hope your back is improving too xx


Thanks Lynn. My back is loads better but I'm going to treat it gently for a while !


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Only just seen this and I'm so happy to hear that Tango has come through and is 'inhaling' her food, always a good sign when their appetite is back !


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> She _loved_ the dry fry turkey mince and is very grateful for the suggestion ! She inhaled it !


Monty hoovered up his when his stomach was upset.

It's the work of the Gods  and cheap too, I'd never looked at turkey mince before but its my go-to food now.

Great news that she's getting there xx
Keep going Tango xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2018)

Such good news!


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

I am so glad that Tango is better xx


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

What brilliant news, so glad Tango is doing much better  x


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

So happy to read Tango is better @SusieRainbow and hope you're caught up on sleep!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

The patient spent a comfortable night but early this morning produced another stinky cow-pat on the floor !:Vomit
I wasn't too surprised knowing the upheaval and drugs she's had. I rang the vet and she's back on Metrobactrin. 
Apart from that she's quite subdued and picky with her food , refusing her usual treat of a little grated apple.
I think she's got a way to go yet.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Sounds like she's going to make it through though? All these positive vibes are working!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Sounds like she's going to make it through though? All these positive vibes are working!


Yes, she's definitely over the worst but needs to get her sparkle back. She still looks pathetic and she is nearly 15.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> The patient spent a comfortable night but early this morning produced another stinky cow-pat on the floor !:Vomit
> I wasn't too surprised knowing the upheaval and drugs she's had. I rang the vet and she's back on Metrobactrin.
> Apart from that she's quite subdued and picky with her food , refusing her usual treat of a little grated apple.
> I think she's got a way to go yet.


Quite a lot for the old girl to have gone through so not unexpected for her to be subdued still. The older we all get, the longer it takes to bounce back 

More healing vibes sent today x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Quite a lot for the old girl to have gone through so not unexpected for her to be subdued still. The older we all get, the longer it takes to bounce back
> 
> More healing vibes sent today x


Thanks, gratefully accepted.
I think she just needs to rest and relax now , and a bit of feeding up as her back-end has gone very scrawny. I'm so glad to have her home again , just want the old cheeky little Tango back !


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Aww bless her, she has had a big ordeal hasn't she. Hopefully once she's rested and had some more grub she'll be back to her old self


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor little love, it’s going to take her a while to recover, hopefully she’ll pick up more as the days go on.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

So glad she's doing better. Not surprising she has an upset tummy and is subdued still though, bless her.

I actually think in some ways the actual recovery and time spent at the vets can be almost worse for these oldies. I do worry about Missy if there is ever a 'next time' as she was violently ill after her last stay and the older they get, as @Westie Mum pointed out, the longer it takes to bounce back.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> So glad she's doing better. Not surprising she has an upset tummy and is subdued still though, bless her.
> 
> I actually think in some ways the actual recovery and time spent at the vets can be almost worse for these oldies. I do worry about Missy if there is ever a 'next time' as she was violently ill after her last stay and the older they get, as @Westie Mum pointed out, the longer it takes to bounce back.


I know, bless them , they don't seem to have such a firm grip on life. 
My OH is very concerned that we took a healthy little dog into the kennels and she was so very ill when we picked her up 3 days later. I think we will be having a conversation with the owner , not that we blame anyone for Tango's illness but she was so severely dehydrated.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> I know, bless them , they don't seem to have such a firm grip on life.
> My OH is very concerned that we took a healthy little dog into the kennels and she was so very ill when we picked her up 3 days later. I think we will be having a conversation with the owner , not that we blame anyone for Tango's illness but she was so severely dehydrated.


Are they kennelled together ? It might explain why it wasn't picked up because if they were putting water down but Reena was drinking it all, they wouldn't have known Tango wasn't drinking ...... we used to kennel Sophie and Lucy together so know 2 together can't be problematic but obviously better for them as it's comfort having each other.

However, You'd think they would have noticed she was poorly, particularly the morning you picked her up .....


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> She still looks pathetic and she is nearly 15


Don't tell Tango that @SusieRainbow! Poor girl, sure it won't be long til you are able to say "she's got all her sparkle back and she IS 15!!"

When is her birthday, is it soon?


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

So glad she is home and doing better.

Chevy was diagnosed with severe anemia a few weeks ago, the iron tablets took a few days to start to have any effect and around 10 days to fully start to impact on her energy levels but they have made a huge difference so I hope they work as well for Tango.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sending more healing vibes for Tango. 

Bungo sends licks and he has even offered her a biscuit.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> The patient spent a comfortable night but early this morning produced another stinky cow-pat on the floor !:Vomit
> I wasn't too surprised knowing the upheaval and drugs she's had. I rang the vet and she's back on Metrobactrin.
> Apart from that she's quite subdued and picky with her food , refusing her usual treat of a little grated apple.
> I think she's got a way to go yet.


Glad to hear she spent a comfortable night. Do you think the iron tablets might be upsetting her tummy? I know they do with a lot of humans.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Are they kennelled together ? It might explain why it wasn't picked up because if they were putting water down but Reena was drinking it all, they wouldn't have known Tango wasn't drinking ...... we used to kennel Sophie and Lucy together so know 2 together can't be problematic but obviously better for them as it's comfort having each other.
> 
> However, You'd think they would have noticed she was poorly, particularly the morning you picked her up .....


The thing is, Reena hardly drinks anything , she never has, where Tango has always drank a lot of water. We're just conerned because no-one seemed to realise just how ill Tango was and she was supposed to be in the kennels till Tuesday. When would they have noticed and taken action I wonder ?Any longer she would have died.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Glad to hear she spent a comfortable night. Do you think the iron tablets might be upsetting her tummy? I know they do with a lot of humans.


She hasn't started them yet. I think the stress and general poorliness has triggered her colitis as there was blood and mucous.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> She hasn't started them yet. I think the stress and general poorliness has triggered her colitis as there was blood and mucous.


Poor little love 

Hope she relaxes soon.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Glad she is home with you and on the mend, It's no wonder her poor system is a bit upside down for toileting etc. Hopefully back home with you, no more vets and some rest and her bowels can settle. 

(with my human medic hat on) the dehydration could definitely be the cause for the Acute Renal Injury, and I was hoping that the IV fluids would help with that. As you say, a worry the kennels didn't seem to notice, but so glad you did and by lucky chance picked her up early and got her the help she needed. HOping for a smooth recovery til she rediscovers her sparkle x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Glad she is home with you and on the mend, It's no wonder her poor system is a bit upside down for toileting etc. Hopefully back home with you, no more vets and some rest and her bowels can settle.
> 
> (with my human medic hat on) the dehydration could definitely be the cause for the Acute Renal Injury, and I was hoping that the IV fluids would help with that. As you say, a worry the kennels didn't seem to notice, but so glad you did and by lucky chance picked her up early and got her the help she needed. HOping for a smooth recovery til she rediscovers her sparkle x


Thank you. it's such a relief that her bloods have returned to normal, they were so high on Sunday the vet repeated them and she did respond quickly to the IV fluids. The vet we saw yesterday said all her bloods , including her cholesterol and apart from her Hb , were exellent for such an old girl.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> The thing is, Reena hardly drinks anything , she never has, where Tango has always drank a lot of water. We're just conerned because no-one seemed to realise just how ill Tango was and she was supposed to be in the kennels till Tuesday. When would they have noticed and taken action I wonder ?Any longer she would have died.


Hmmmm that does in my mind change it a bit then because if they were putting water down and it was hardly touched and Tango was looking poorly then they should have noticed and either rang you, or taken her to the vets themselves.

Did they say anything when you collected them ?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Kenneling is stressful anyway, I think you're right to mention it to them. It could be that they did nothing wrong, but just the reminder to be extra vigilant, especially with the oldies, watching their general attitude carefully. I know it's hard to tell what is general kennel stress and what is actual illness but a reminder of how sick an oldie can get so quickly would not go amiss I don't think.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Hmmmm that does in my mind change it a bit then because if they were putting water down and it was hardly touched and Tango was looking poorly then they should have noticed and either rang you, or taken her to the vets themselves.
> 
> Did they say anything when you collected them ?


Just mentioned casually that she hadn't eaten her breakfast , and oh , come to think of it, her supper last night either !
OH and I have always said half in jest that the day Tango refuses food is serious , even when she's in the throes of a olitis flare-up she's keen for food.
Of course, the kennel staff wouldn't necessarily know that, but Tango's been going there for 5+ years and the owner used to breed mini-wires so knows the breed inside out. They are notorious little pigs !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> Just mentioned casually that she hadn't eaten her breakfast , and oh , come to think of it, her supper last night either !
> OH and I have always said half in jest that the day Tango refuses food is serious , even when she's in the throes of a olitis flare-up she's keen for food.
> Of course, the kennel staff wouldn't necessarily know that, but Tango's been going there for 5+ years and the owner used to breed mini-wires so knows the breed inside out. They are notorious little pigs !


Same as Oscar, you'd know he was very ill if he didn't eat!

Definitely have a chat with the owners, just so they are aware and can put extra checks in place for their staff. You'd think knowing the breed and knowing Tango for so long, they'd have realised something was off sooner.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Kenneling is stressful anyway, I think you're right to mention it to them. It could be that they did nothing wrong, but just the reminder to be extra vigilant, especially with the oldies, watching their general attitude carefully. I know it's hard to tell what is general kennel stress and what is actual illness but a reminder of how sick an oldie can get so quickly would not go amiss I don't think.


Yes, my thoughts exactly.
It's really worried me about using these kennels again , it's a small family run business and the owner adores the breed, she used to breed them herself.

I know she would have been devastated if Tango had died and she'd felt at all responsible.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just caught up with this thread.

All fingers and paws crossed here that it's all onwards and upwards for her. 

Hope her stress levels taper now she realises she's home and vets if needed are quick visits. 

So hard when they are older when they become ill. She's always seemed such a power house though sailing through the surgeries she's had has been amazing. 

Hugs to you all.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Just caught up with this thread.
> 
> All fingers and paws crossed here that it's all onwards and upwards for her.
> 
> ...


Yes, it would have been tragic if this event had taken her from us, she's a remarkable old girl .If she'd been a cat she'd have used up a few of her 9 lives for sure !


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just catching up on this.

Come on, Tango! We're all routing for you, Beautiful!


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Hadn't seen this thread before now, just been reading through. Such a roller coaster! Glad she's home and on the mend, lots of love x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

evel-lin said:


> Hadn't seen this thread before now, just been reading through. Such a roller coaster! Glad she's home and on the mend, lots of love x


Thank you ! We've progressed to a little tail wag this evening when OH came home !


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

No idea how I missed this, but I’ve read it and the rollercoaster of emotions you must be going through! I hope she’s starting to feel perkier, a tail wag is a lovely sign xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We were delighted to witness it, she seems to have perked up as the day went on. Not yet invited any belly rubs though, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss From me n Emma to Tango


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss From me n Emma to Tango


Thanks !
You're all so lovely !


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tango continues to improve ,still some looseish stools but she's having ProKolin and Metrobactrin so getting better. A large puddle of wee in the kitchen this morning when she couldn't get out in time but that's OK. 
Her cheeky personality is re-emerging although her back legs are still a bit wobbly , and plenty of tail wagging when food appears !


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Tango continues to improve ,still some looseish stools but she's having ProKolin and Metrobactrin so getting better. A large puddle of wee in the kitchen this morning when she couldn't get out in time but that's OK.
> Her cheeky personality is re-emerging although her back legs are still a bit wobbly , and plenty of tail wagging when food appears !


So glad to hear it


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Tango continues to improve ,still some looseish stools but she's having ProKolin and Metrobactrin so getting better. A large puddle of wee in the kitchen this morning when she couldn't get out in time but that's OK.
> Her cheeky personality is re-emerging although her back legs are still a bit wobbly , and plenty of tail wagging when food appears !


Thats wonderful news - keep on wagging Tango


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Good to read the tail-wagging is making an appearance, thank you so much for keeping us all updated


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Brilliant news  hopefully her tummy will settle down soon too x


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Great news  so glad to hear she’s seems to be getting better and better


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great, keeping every thing crossed she keeps going up


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Fab. So happy for you all


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We neded a miracle on Sunday and thanks to all the magical prayers and healing vibes of PF we were granted one. 
God Bless every one of you.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

So glad to hear that Tango is improving day by day, a good tail wag is a sure sign she is feeling better in herself


----------



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm so happy for you and Tango. I love his name! Tell him I wish the very best for him and he heals quickly


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Yay!! Go tango. I bet you all feel so relieved


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I am so pleased with the news I would be very worried though that no one at the kennels realised how ill she was as you say had you not come home early your poor little girl may have died and I would want to know why the staff did not pick up the fact that she was very ill


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Brilliant news, Sue. Glad to hear she's getting there.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

shirleystarr said:


> I am so pleased with the news I would be very worried though that no one at the kennels realised how ill she was as you say had you not come home early your poor little girl may have died and I would want to know why the staff did not pick up the fact that she was very ill


Thanks Shirley, we intend to have a conversation with the kennel owner. It's difficult because she lost one of her own dogs last weekend, but that doesn't remove the fact that we entrusted her to care for our dogs .


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I’m delighted for you and Tango.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wonderful news, well done Tango a wee in the kitchen, keep up the good work. 
Hugs and kisses to you All XXX


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> Thanks Shirley, we intend to have a conversation with the kennel owner. It's difficult because she lost one of her own dogs last weekend, but that doesn't remove the fact that we entrusted her to care for our dogs .


I am dotty she lost one of her fogs but surely she has other staff that should have noticed Tango was not very well


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Brilliant news!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Wonderful news, mine and Emma's tails are wagging for her.
:Kiss Tango


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tango had a shower this evening , she was so smelly from the kennels and vets and diarrhoea. I think she enjoyed it, certainly didn't protest, and now she's lovely and clean and smells sweet !
Her little nose is really sore , when she's not feeling well she rubs it on her bedding and has rubbed the top layer of skin off so she's had some soothing balm on that.
She's got livelier as the day progressed, taking herself outside to toilet and greeting OH at the door when he came home from work. She's been rolling round on the floor which she does when she's happy , and keeps trotting into the utility room to see if any more food's appeared !
I think we could say she has her sparkle back !


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah, brilliant Tango, great news x


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Wonderful news


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Aw I'm so glad she's feeling much better and more like her usual self! She's such a little star x


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

So happy to hear she's feeling much better & got her sparkle back


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

yay the sparkle is back   so pleased she is doing so much better now, long may it continue !


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> yay the sparkle is back   so pleased she is doing so much better now, long may it continue !


I think she may be milking it now, she still needs help on and off the sofa as her back legs are a bit wobbly. She sits by the ramp lookin pathetic until I lift her up. This is about 20 times a day !


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

This thread has really made my day...it's not only awesome that Tango has improved more and more each time I visit but the support from members when needed is just awesome and fills me with joy


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> This thread has really made my day...it's not only awesome that Tango has improved more and more each time I visit but the support from members when needed is just awesome and fills me with joy


Absolutely, they are just amazing !


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I am so pleased she is feeling better and that her training you to attend to her ever whim seems to be going well


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Maria_1986 said:


> I am so pleased she is feeling better and that her training you to attend to her ever whim seems to be going well


Hehe yes! Go Tango, milk it for all its worth


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

So thrilled Tango has improved so much that she's back to looking for food and she's had a bath and no longer is a wee smelly one. It's always a bonus!

Hoping that her sparkle is more like a blinding light by next week and you will never really know she was so poorly!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I think after what she has been through she is entitled to a little bit of milking lol ,
so glad she is getting back to normal , you watch this time next week you won't even 
know she has been ill.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

what good news, I hope she carries on improving.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Ahh so happy to hear you're getting your old Tango back!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Milk it for all your worth little girl (mum will attend to your every whim for the time being ) "More Turkey mince darling, but of course, in your dish or from my hand"


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Maria_1986 said:


> I am so pleased she is feeling better and that her training you to attend to her ever whim seems to be going well


She's been working on it for years ! Is this just a test I wonder ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> I think she may be milking it now, she still needs help on and off the sofa as her back legs are a bit wobbly. She sits by the ramp lookin pathetic until I lift her up. This is about 20 times a day !


Good Girl, getting your Mom trained, why walk when you can get a slave to lift you up the ramp.

I'm so happy she doing well, Hugs to you special girl XX


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Lovely to hear how much Tango’s improving.
It’s amazing bless her.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

It’s lovely to read how well trained she’s got you, and that she’s sparkly enough to make the most of you catering to her every whim


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am delighted to read about the improvements of little Tango.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

The vet who spayed her in October called her a 'happy old dog', which is exactly what she is normally. It's just wonderful to see her living up to that description.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha brilliant to hear that she's back to her cheeky self and knows that you are well wrapped round her little paws


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> I think she may be milking it now, she still needs help on and off the sofa as her back legs are a bit wobbly. She sits by the ramp lookin pathetic until I lift her up. This is about 20 times a day !


Ha-ha and why not Tango - get mummy doing the hard work for a while at least, don't blame you 

Dogs ain't daft are they


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Ha-ha and why not Tango - get mummy doing the hard work for a while at least, don't blame you
> 
> Dogs ain't daft are they


Too true !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

How's Tango getting on now, hope she's still improving.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> How's Tango getting on now, hope she's still improving.


She's 100% improved , thankyou for asking.
A cheeky little madam , she seems to have put her weight back on , coat growing again, bright eyes,waggy tail, she's definitely got her sparkle back !
She's on an iron supplement for her anaemia now.
We are planning to have a conversation with the kennels where she became so ill at the weekend - that should be interesting.
Meanwhile I've been researching other boarding options , because much as I will hate to leave her anywhere ever again, if we want to see our son we will have to.
I really hope Dillon picks up with his medication , Tango sends some licky vibes to him. 
Keep positive - not easy I know !
xxx


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> She's 100% improved , thankyou for asking.
> A cheeky little madam , she seems to have put her weight back on , coat growing again, bright eyes,waggy tail, she's definitely got her sparkle back !
> She's on an iron supplement for her anaemia now.
> We are planning to have a conversation with the kennels where she became so ill at the weekend - that should be interesting.
> ...


So glad to hear she is back to herself 

For other boarding options have you looked at people who board in their own home? Or perhaps even someone who would come and stay at yours overnight? It might mean that they keep a bit more of an eye on her and would hopefully spot anything that was amiss.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> She's 100% improved , thankyou for asking.
> A cheeky little madam , she seems to have put her weight back on , coat growing again, bright eyes,waggy tail, she's definitely got her sparkle back !
> She's on an iron supplement for her anaemia now.
> We are planning to have a conversation with the kennels where she became so ill at the weekend - that should be interesting.
> ...


Have you thought about a home boarder ? It's an option we have looked at with ours (but thankfully my step son is still very happy to babysit as he misses the dogs anyway but enjoys watching our sky tv which he doesnt have, plus we pay him!) i know a couple that i looked at (generally advertise on local facebook groups) only have one persons dog(s) at a time. Some obviously have more which would rule them out for us tbh.

So they basically spent the day snoring on someone elses sofa with constant human company - i would hope that would mean they would pick up any illness quicker than a kennel would where they might be left alone for long periods of the day.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Teddy-dog said:


> So glad to hear she is back to herself
> 
> For other boarding options have you looked at people who board in their own home? Or perhaps even someone who would come and stay at yours overnight? It might mean that they keep a bit more of an eye on her and would hopefully spot anything that was amiss.


Two great minds think alike !


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Have you thought about a home boarder ? It's an option we have looked at with ours (but thankfully my step son is still very happy to babysit as he misses the dogs anyway buy enjoys watching our sky tv which he doesnt have, plus we pay him!) i know a couple that i looked at (generally advertise on local facebook groups) only have one persons dog(s) at a time. Some obviously have more which would rule them out for us tbh.
> 
> So they basically spent the day snoring on someone elses sofa with constant human company - i would hope that would mean they would pick up any illness quicker than a kennel would where they might be left alone for long periods of the day.


Yes, that's certainly an option i'm exploring , it would be ideal.
I've found a kennel nearby that has a separate section for small, old ,shy and frail dogs , called The Snug ' The section only houses 3 dogs so would be ideal if Tango and Reena could have sole occupancy. 
We need to check it out.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sparkly Tango sounds good, so glad she's ok. 
They get us so worried when they're not well, then in a few days they've forgotten about it while we're still recovering !!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> *She's 100% improved *, thankyou for asking.
> A cheeky little madam , she seems to have put her weight back on , coat growing again, bright eyes,waggy tail, she's definitely got her sparkle back !
> She's on an iron supplement for her anaemia now.
> We are planning to have a conversation with the kennels where she became so ill at the weekend - that should be interesting.
> ...


I'm so happy to hear she's doing so well and has her sparkle back, it must have been such a worry for you.

I know Dillon only been on his medication 2 days but seems much happier in himself.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm so happy to hear she's doing so well and has her sparkle back, it must have been such a worry for you.
> 
> I know Dillon only been on his medication 2 days but seems much happier in himself.


Oh, that's great news ! We will keep him and you in our thoughts.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

So glad Tango is back to her old self again and has her sparkle back


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Great news for all concerned


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Great news for all concerned


Thank you, it's a massive relief .


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It appears the owner of the kennels doesn't want to meet with us ! After agreeing to meet us today to discuss what level of surveillance is given to the dogs it's 'not convenient' She's very hard to reach on the phone , doesn't return calls and doesn't have e-mail.
We're not out to make trouble , just want some answers and explanations , maybe some reassurance that they would watch more closely for signs of illness and act on them. It's not a large establishment , only 6-8 dogs at any one time.
This has left me feeling angry , hurt and disappointed. I'm in no doubt that if Tango had been left there until the Tuesday as was the original plan she would have died. 
So now we're looking for alternative boarding facilities in the area who are more professional in their policies and care.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> It appears the owner of the kennels doesn't want to meet with us ! After agreeing to meet us today to discuss what level of surveillance is given to the dogs it's 'not convenient' She's very hard to reach on the phone , doesn't return calls and doesn't have e-mail.
> We're not out to make trouble , just want some answers and explanations , maybe some reassurance that they would watch more closely for signs of illness and act on them. It's not a large establishment , only 6-8 dogs at any one time.
> This has left me feeling angry , hurt and disappointed. I'm in no doubt that if Tango had been left there until the Tuesday as was the original plan she would have died.
> So now we're looking for alternative boarding facilities in the area who are more professional in their policies and care.


That's very disappointing you would hope this would be something they could learn from rather than avoiding.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just popped by to see how Tango is, really pleased she has come on so well.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> It appears the owner of the kennels doesn't want to meet with us ! After agreeing to meet us today to discuss what level of surveillance is given to the dogs it's 'not convenient' She's very hard to reach on the phone , doesn't return calls and doesn't have e-mail.
> We're not out to make trouble , just want some answers and explanations , maybe some reassurance that they would watch more closely for signs of illness and act on them. It's not a large establishment , only 6-8 dogs at any one time.
> This has left me feeling angry , hurt and disappointed. I'm in no doubt that if Tango had been left there until the Tuesday as was the original plan she would have died.
> So now we're looking for alternative boarding facilities in the area who are more professional in their policies and care.


It's no wonder you feel like that. She is lucky that you don't want to make trouble for her.

I hope you find better boarding facilities and that the owner will change her mind and see you.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

I would feel exactly the same, but I would turn up at the kennels myself during open hours. Does she have a manager who runs the kennels for her rather than be there herself, as a licenced kennels only allow for no one to be on the premises for a certain amount of time during a 24hr period. (at least they do where I live). So she has to be there at certain times.
One can only assume she is feeling guilty and rightly so. You or I would never have left Tango/any dog to go down hill like that & I would have expected her to be mortified at what happened.
What area are you in? I am lucky in that my best friend owns the kennels where my dogs go & she is excellent especially with older dogs or dogs that need medication or injections & she has owned Dashunds herself.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

How very disappointing.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> I would feel exactly the same, but I would turn up at the kennels myself during open hours. Does she have a manager who runs the kennels for her rather than be there herself, as a licenced kennels only allow for no one to be on the premises for a certain amount of time during a 24hr period. (at least they do where I live). So she has to be there at certain times.
> One can only assume she is feeling guilty and rightly so. You or I would never have left Tango/any dog to go down hill like that & I would have expected her to be mortified at what happened.
> What area are you in? I am lucky in that my best friend owns the kennels where my dogs go & she is excellent especially with older dogs or dogs that need medication or injections & she has owned Dashunds herself.


I'm not too far from Newark way , been recommended a place in Halam by a friend who's dog goes there. 
What area is your friend ? She sounds perfect !
The kennel owner has her house on the site with a bit of land housing the kennels. She does have some help.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm not too far from Newark way , been recommended a place in Halam by a friend who's dog goes there.
> What area is your friend ? She sounds perfect !
> The kennel owner has her house on the site with a bit of land housing the kennels. She does have some help.


Oh thats not far from us, we are 5 miles from Newark! The other side of the river to Halam. My friend who lives over that way goes to a home boarding lady, wonder if its the same place your talking about! Check it out, my friend's kennels is at Farndon, I will PM you...


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh thats not far from us, we are 5 miles from Newark! The other side of the river to Halam. My friend who lives over that way goes to a home boarding lady, wonder if its the same place your talking about! Check it out, my friend's kennels is at Farndon, I will PM you...


Thanks , that would be wonderful !


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> This has left me feeling angry , hurt and disappointed.


Totally understandable, I would feel the same way. 
Now that Bates is an only dog, I'm not comfortable leaving him in kennels by himself, I'm sure he would be fine, but I don't like him being there alone - just a personal quirk. 
We have made arrangements with a friend who is also a dog trainer, Bates gets along beautifully with her dogs, and he knows her well, likes her - basically he integrates seamlessly in to her home and life, so this has been a godsend for us. 
Maybe there is a similar type of arrangement you could make with friends/family?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Totally understandable, I would feel the same way.
> Now that Bates is an only dog, I'm not comfortable leaving him in kennels by himself, I'm sure he would be fine, but I don't like him being there alone - just a personal quirk.
> We have made arrangements with a friend who is also a dog trainer, Bates gets along beautifully with her dogs, and he knows her well, likes her - basically he integrates seamlessly in to her home and life, so this has been a godsend for us.
> Maybe there is a similar type of arrangement you could make with friends/family?


Unfortunately I have no friends or family in a position to look after the dogs. I really don't want to leave them with anyone, ever again , but to visit our son we can't take the dogs. He and his house are very dog unfriendly unfortunately.
I've been recommended a few local establishments that I'm checking out.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If you have to leave Tango again, a home boarder would be better than a kennels, and if they have a written copy of her medical condition and needs, and what to look out for, and an arrangement with your vet that she can be taken in at any time and you'll sort out the consultation fee or any other costs when you get back, it should be safer.
What are you doing with a dog-unfriendly son anyway? Can you not swap him for a more accommodating model?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I use barking mad for mine @SusieRainbow and can highly recommend them. In my area they are amazing and i can honestly say that murphles absolutely LOVES his holidays - it is home boarding but barking mad match up your dog with the right home for your dog. Murph is just delighted when the lady comes to collect him, he goes of really happily without so much as a backwards glance. I get photos and updates whilst he is there and, so far, he has been with the same host each time.

Tilly will go for the first time this year but into a separate home (my request) as tilly and murph have such different needs.

They are likely to be in your area, well worth checking out.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> If you have to leave Tango again, a home boarder would be better than a kennels, and if they have a written copy of her medical condition and needs, and what to look out for, and an arrangement with your vet that she can be taken in at any time and you'll sort out the consultation fee or any other costs when you get back, it should be safer.
> What are you doing with a dog-unfriendly son anyway? Can you not swap him for a more accommodating model?


That's his only fault ! His wife loves dogs and wants one - I can see conflict along the way !
I agree with you on the boarding issue , it's something we need to go into.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am in agreement with DaisyBluebell I would turn up at the kennels and not leave until I got some answers, 
after all you could have lost your pupster , you are entitled to know what went wrong.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Have sent you a PM but had to cut it so its in 3/4 posts to you as too long otherwise


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Have sent you a PM but had to cut it so its in 3/4 posts to you as too long otherwise


Thank you, that's really helpful !


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

What a shame she wont speak to you. It would not be difficult to at least try to put your mind at rest and assure you that she was not ill for days. Unless she was of course. When I ran a small kennels, same sort of numbers, I did not hesitate to take a dog to the vet if it was in my care or at the very least phone and discuss it with the vet. it was before the days of mobiles so could not discuss with owners I did have one dog die with me, it was dreadful, she came in late one night and was decidedly not right the next morning and she was at the vets instantly. The owner said that, in retrospect, the dog had not been quite right for a week or so. She was a very caring owner and had genuinely not been concerned yet within a couple of days the dog was dead. So things can come on really quickly.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

I have also just checked out Challands Farm Boarding Kennels near Halam (don't know if its the one your friends suggesting) and its looks fantastic - very posh I will go and have a look at it myself sometime (you never know when you may need an alternative). Google them and you can do a Google walk around the kennels too.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> I have also just checked out Challands Farm Boarding Kennels near Halam (don't know if its the one your friends suggesting) and its looks fantastic - very posh I will go and have a look at it myself sometime (you never know when you may need an alternative). Google them and you can do a Google walk around the kennels too.


Yes, I did that earlier. I love the idea of 'The 'Snug' for my 2 , my friend says the owner is lovely and her dog adores her ! And they offer transport.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> It appears the owner of the kennels doesn't want to meet with us ! After agreeing to meet us today to discuss what level of surveillance is given to the dogs it's 'not convenient' She's very hard to reach on the phone , doesn't return calls and doesn't have e-mail.
> We're not out to make trouble , just want some answers and explanations , maybe some reassurance that they would watch more closely for signs of illness and act on them. It's not a large establishment , only 6-8 dogs at any one time.
> This has left me feeling angry , hurt and disappointed. I'm in no doubt that if Tango had been left there until the Tuesday as was the original plan she would have died.
> So now we're looking for alternative boarding facilities in the area who are more professional in their policies and care.


She should have been the one asking you for a meeting to find out what went wrong and how she can amend her practices to prevent something like this from happening again!

You've been more than reasonable about it all, so no wonder you're angry


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Blitz said:


> What a shame she wont speak to you. It would not be difficult to at least try to put your mind at rest and assure you that she was not ill for days. Unless she was of course. When I ran a small kennels, same sort of numbers, I did not hesitate to take a dog to the vet if it was in my care or at the very least phone and discuss it with the vet. it was before the days of mobiles so could not discuss with owners I did have one dog die with me, it was dreadful, she came in late one night and was decidedly not right the next morning and she was at the vets instantly. The owner said that, in retrospect, the dog had not been quite right for a week or so. She was a very caring owner and had genuinely not been concerned yet within a couple of days the dog was dead. So things can come on really quickly.


THat must have been horrendous for you and the owner !
Tango went into the kennels well on the Thursday morning. When OH picked them up on the Sunday she was shivering , unresponsive ,barely able to walk , and most significantly, had refused her last 2 meals. Refusing food for Tango is unheard of , even with a colitis flare up she's keen to eat.
The vet, who we saw within an hour of getting her home , said she was severely dehydrated and had acute abdominal pain. 
We think that she must have shown signs of being unwell the evening before and should have been checked on later that night. 
It's so annoying that the owner won'tmeet us, we just wanted to air our concerns and hear her views.Tango's been going there for 5 years, I would have hoped the staff would know her well enough by now.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, I did that earlier. I love the idea of 'The 'Snug' for my 2 , my friend says the owner is lovely and her dog adores her ! And they offer transport.


Looks really nice doesn't it. Is it near enough for you to go and check out for yourself?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Looks really nice doesn't it. Is it near enough for you to go and check out for yourself?


I think OH and I may pay them a visit, he's my chauffeur !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Unfortunately I have no friends or family in a position to look after the dogs. I really don't want to leave them with anyone, ever again , but to visit our son we can't take the dogs. He and his house are very dog unfriendly unfortunately.
> I've been recommended a few local establishments that I'm checking out.


Can't you stay in a dog friendly b&b or motel and meet on neutral ground?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Can't you stay in a dog friendly b&b or motel and meet on neutral ground?


He usually wants help from his dad with DIY projects, and we love playing with our little grandson, 3 yo.To be fair they do look after us very well , he's just worried about puddles on his precious solid oak floor.
I'm sure their little lad has done worse on it !
I feel if we can find the right set up I'll feel better about leaving Tango again but OH and I have agreed to no foreign travels while we still have her. 
Reena is more resilient and as long as she gets some fuss she's happy.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just catching up Susie.

So wrong on many levels. So sorry for you

Haven't used kennels for ages, but when we did for the odd night away etc when looking I was always advised that you should be able to turn up at kennels as long as they are open at anytime to view and most good kennels wouldn't have a problem with this. So you were actually polite asking and waiting for a meeting

Many dogs have medical conditions and need medication given at certain times etc so surely checking on Tango wouldn't be too much of a problem

I agree with @Nettles they should be asking how they can improve and not avoiding the situation.

Such a shame since you have been using them so long too.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> I use barking mad for mine @SusieRainbow and can highly recommend them. In my area they are amazing and i can honestly say that murphles absolutely LOVES his holidays - it is home boarding but barking mad match up your dog with the right home for your dog. Murph is just delighted when the lady comes to collect him, he goes of really happily without so much as a backwards glance. I get photos and updates whilst he is there and, so far, he has been with the same host each time.
> 
> Tilly will go for the first time this year but into a separate home (my request) as tilly and murph have such different needs.
> 
> They are likely to be in your area, well worth checking out.


Thanks, that's definitely worth a look, My only concern would be if the hosts have their own dog(s) as mine are quite timid around dogs, specially bouncy ones ! There seems to be one in my area too.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

One of my cats died while a friend was looking after my pets. It wasn’t my friend’s fault; it would have happened even if I had been there, but I haven’t had a holiday abroad since.

I’m sorry the owner of the boarding kennels won’t speak with you. I hope you find a solution to caring for your dogs so you can visit your son.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> THat must have been horrendous for you and the owner !
> Tango went into the kennels well on the Thursday morning. When OH picked them up on the Sunday she was shivering , unresponsive ,barely able to walk , and most significantly, had refused her last 2 meals. Refusing food for Tango is unheard of , even with a colitis flare up she's keen to eat.
> The vet, who we saw within an hour of getting her home , said she was severely dehydrated and had acute abdominal pain.
> We think that she must have shown signs of being unwell the evening before and should have been checked on later that night.
> It's so annoying that the owner won'tmeet us, we just wanted to air our concerns and hear her views.Tango's been going there for 5 years, I would have hoped the staff would know her well enough by now.


It was absolutely horrendous particularly as I had the dog home after a day on a drip and kept her in the house overnight and something burst inside her so the house looked like a slaughter house. She was still alive in the morning and rushed straight to the vets but nothing could be done. It was all very quick.

It sounds like your kennels should have known something was wrong and should meet with you. After that incident I had the owner round for a chat and a cup of tea. The dog was a regular who usually slotted into family life rather than being kennelled all the time so I felt doubly awful over it.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Blitz said:


> It was absolutely horrendous particularly as I had the dog home after a day on a drip and kept her in the house overnight and something burst inside her so the house looked like a slaughter house. She was still alive in the morning and rushed straight to the vets but nothing could be done. It was all very quick.
> 
> It sounds like your kennels should have known something was wrong and should meet with you. After that incident I had the owner round for a chat and a cup of tea. The dog was a regular who usually slotted into family life rather than being kennelled all the time so I felt doubly awful over it.


Oh, bless you !
That sounds horrendous.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Thanks, that's definitely worth a look, My only concern would be if the hosts have their own dog(s) as mine are quite timid around dogs, specially bouncy ones ! There seems to be one in my area too.


They take a really detailed profile of your dog's needs and your wishes and match you up with a suitable host. It is quite pricey initially as there is a one off lifetime registration fee and then you've to fork out for a one night trial. But once all that's done, it settles to a reasonable level and is worth it for peace of mind.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> They take a really detailed profile of your dog's needs and your wishes and match you up with a suitable host. It is quite pricey initially as there is a one off lifetime registration fee and then you've to fork out for a one night trial. But once all that's done, it settles to a reasonable level and is worth it for peace of mind.


It does sound ideal. Do you always get the same hosts if you want them - subject to availability of course?
And do the majority of hosts have dogs of their own ?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes they always try to get the same host where poss and recommend booking as far ahead as you can to help get the same host but they can't guarantee.

So far murphy has had the same host 4 times and he will go there again this time (unless of course some unexpected circumstance crops up of course)

What i like about it though is that they guarantee never to leave you high and dry with no one.

When we first used them, my friend offered to have murphy but we had booked a really expensive holiday to Jersey and i just couldn't chance my friend being ill as we had flights booked. 

I don't know if the majority of hosts have dogs or not tbh. It will vary area to area. They are all dog lovers of course but some will be doing it because they can't take on a dog permanently but still want dogs in their lives.

It gets great reviews on trust pilot and we have been very happy with them indeed. Really is peace of mind!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Yes they always try to get the same host where poss and recommend booking as far ahead as you can to help get the same host but they can't guarantee.
> 
> So far murphy has had the same host 4 times and he will go there again this time (unless of course some unexpected circumstance crops up of course)
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks, it could be just what we need. I did have a friend who had them overnight a couple of times but she's in her 80s and I'm not sure she's up to it. She also goes away a lot in the summer.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Buy a caravan or a campervan, camp on your son's driveway


----------

